# Possible padding needed for Amazing Race, Cold Case and The Unit 9/28



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

The football game is running late on CBS like usual and CBS still hasn't figured out a way to stop this from affecting other shows so you may want to pad accordingly since Amazing Race, Cold Case and the Unit are all season premieres.


----------



## MountainMan41 (Feb 28, 2005)

innocentfreak said:


> ...CBS still hasn't figured out a way to stop this from affecting other shows so ....


CBS really does not want to stop affecting other shows. That is an old story that mainly affects people who do not intend to watch the commercials so they really don't care.

But thanks for the heads up. I already have Cold Case padded by an hour since I only intend to catch The Amazing Race and Cold Case.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

MountainMan41 said:


> CBS really does not want to stop affecting other shows. That is an old story that mainly affects people who do not intend to watch the commercials so they really don't care.
> 
> But thanks for the heads up. I already have Cold Case padded by an hour since I only intend to catch The Amazing Race and Cold Case.


The problem though is most people I know if the show isn't on when it says it will be they either assume it isn't on that night or don't bother trying to watch it at all. I can't tell you how many times I have been talking to people at work about a show who were surprised to find it had been on since when they turned it on something else was playing instead.

Personally though if a show runs late repeatedly I usually just drop the series since I don't bother padding otherwise I run into too many conflicts. I haven't watched any Sunday CBS shows in probably 2 years as a result. This is why I hate the fact the Unit moved to Sundays since in the end I will probably cancel my season pass due to always missing the last 15 minutes or so.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Well, here in MA with the Pats having a bye week, there was no late game shown on CBS. They had bike racing. I saw this at about 5pm so I was able to go and remove my pad for Cold Case.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

MountainMan41 said:


> CBS really does not want to stop affecting other shows. That is an old story that mainly affects people who do not intend to watch the commercials so they really don't care.


I have no idea how my DVR viewing affects their ratings, but I can guarantee *since I no longer watch CBS Sunday live or DVR*, it can't be in a postive manner. 


innocentfreak said:


> Personally though if a show runs late repeatedly I usually just drop the series since I don't bother padding otherwise I run into too many conflicts. I haven't watched any Sunday CBS shows in probably 2 years as a result.


If a show is must-see TV, I will find a way to get it. And if it's on my SP List, but not must-see, I make limited effort to grab it. And after repeated misses, I usually just can the SP. CBS shoots themselves in the foot, as nothing on Sunday night is must-see; as a result, I ended up deleting every Sunday CBS show. I have too many other shows I do want (True Blood, Entourage, Mad Men, etc), and it ain't worth the conflicts.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I find it amusing that CBS puts in filler football recap shows when there is no late game but just allow overruns when there is.

Yesterday
1-4:30 Football
4:30-5 Postgame show

Late game days
4-7 Football
Screw everything else.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

I guess this was limited to markets that got a late game on CBS, which I would guess was mainly the home markets for the two games since it was a FOX doubleheader weekend. I was able to remove my padding for Cold Case and The Unit.

This comes up every year without fail. I know it can be a pain, but I'm surprised people haven't gotten used to it by now. 60 Minutes has probably been in its current time slot longer than anything on TV; I really can't see it going anywhere. They played with starting it at 7:30 and running for 90 minutes for a couple weeks last year, and they currently have three more one-hour shows that seem to be working for them on Sunday nights. The only thing I could possibly see them doing is replacing one of the shows with a 1/2 hour show and starting 60 Minutes at 7:30 during football season, which would still result in overruns (albeit shorter) on most double-header weekends. It wouldn't make much sense (from their standpoint) to plan on 60 Minutes starting at 8:00; it would usually end up with more filler time between 7:30 and 8:00 than they really need, and that's a full hour of less programming than they have now.


----------



## whalene (Sep 2, 2008)

jeff125va said:


> I guess this was limited to markets that got a late game on CBS, which I would guess was mainly the home markets for the two games since it was a FOX doubleheader weekend. I was able to remove my padding for Cold Case and The Unit.


It also affects those in the home market of a team playing at home at 1 on Fox. I myself live in Tampa, so CBS is not allowed to show a game at 1 so they have to show a game at 4.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

WhiskeyTango said:


> I find it amusing that CBS puts in filler football recap shows when there is no late game but just allow overruns when there is.
> 
> Yesterday
> 1-4:30 Football
> ...


No late game means that their local affiliates have to cover some time, and it's easier on the affiliates if CBS can hand over programming to them directly on the hour/half-hour.

When there's a late game, that's not important, because CBS is only running over into themselves. (True, they eventually hand over to the affiliates, but the affiliates have four hours to deal with whatever weird time they're going to get to run their "11:00" news, plus the effect it'll have on the rest of their early-Monday-morning programming.)


----------

